# I love badgers...



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2005)

This is great, you will love the ending.


http://www.newsandentertainment.com/zfbadger.html

Jim


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh no, I ain't falling for that............


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 29, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> This is great, you will love the ending.



Ending????

Are you off the meds or on this morning


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2005)

it takes a few minutes, but is great


----------



## PHIL M (Jul 29, 2005)

Jim, you have way too much time on your hands!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2005)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> Jim, you have way too much time on your hands!


yeah but it does have a nice jingle to it

Jim


----------



## Sandman619 (Jul 29, 2005)

Whoever thought that up prolly ate afew of those shrooms!


----------



## broadhead (Jul 29, 2005)

Quit Badgering me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 29, 2005)

Sandman619 said:
			
		

> Whoever thought that up prolly ate afew of those shrooms!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jul 29, 2005)

First Barry Bonds and now this. Jim get help before it's too late. I'm worried about 'ya.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 29, 2005)

*Badgers! Badgers?*

We do'nt need no sticking badgers!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 29, 2005)

OK........... 

I've been watching for 15 minutes, how long is this?

I don't think I like you anymore.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2005)

The jury has returned with the verdict and it is now official. Jim Thompson is no longer my favorite stooge.


----------



## leadoff (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow!  That ending is something!!!!  Took a little a while, but it was worth it.  Poor snake....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2005)

leadoff said:
			
		

> Wow!  That ending is something!!!!  Took a little a while, but it was worth it.  Poor snake....




See someone other than me watched it to the bitter end.

Jim


----------



## OFD2Truck (Jul 29, 2005)

That elmo song will be playing over and over in my mind all night.....Thanks JIM


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jul 29, 2005)

Well.........

Last time I saw this on Woodys, it was in my head until just yesterday.  Finally free of its whimsical melody, I was able to start working again and functioning as a normal part of society.

One day of productive life, and now it is in my head again.

I just sit in front of my screen, drooling and shouting 

SNAKE EWWW HERE COMES THE SNAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BADGERSBADGERSBADGERSBADGERSBADGERSBADGERSBADGERSBADGERS.....mushroom MUSHROOM!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Jim,  
MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh and a quick tip!

If you have small children DO NOT LET THEM SEE THIS!!!

They will pester you night and day

"daddy badgers I want badgers snake daddy I want snake"


Lordy,
MBD


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah I think I posted it a while back too  Nothing is too good for the Woodys members

Jim


----------



## deerhunter401 (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks alot jim thats 20 minutes of my life that i will never get back.....THANKS ALOT


----------



## Glenn (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks jim now I am going to be walking around all weekend going....BADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBADGERBDAGER...SNAKE a SNAKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## papagil (Jul 30, 2005)

was there an end


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2006)

My favorite Jim Thompson thread. Next to Killer Zombies, that is.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 30, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> My favorite Jim Thompson thread. Next to Killer Zombies, that is.



You must be bored this morning.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 30, 2006)

243Savage said:
			
		

> You must be bored this morning.


Am I ever!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 30, 2006)

badger badger badger.  Tough getting through to the end, but it is possible


----------



## Gadget (Jun 30, 2006)

deerhunter401 said:
			
		

> thanks alot jim thats 20 minutes of my life that i will never get back.....THANKS ALOT


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 30, 2006)

thanks jim...thanks alot


----------



## the HEED! (Jun 30, 2006)

*That*

was the single most stupid thing Ive encountered in a while


----------



## FrogGeek (Jun 30, 2006)

How long did you guys let it play before you finally exited?  I could take it no longer!


----------



## Darcy (Jun 30, 2006)

hahaha... i remember this... haven't seen it in a while, and i didn't know it had its own website now!


----------



## Robk (Jun 30, 2006)

now that will make you want to put a bullet in your ear....


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jun 30, 2006)

I couldn't make it to the end... they need to put a fast forward button on that thing!


----------



## Jorge (Jun 30, 2006)

Idiot. Boy could I use a select smiley or two right now.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jun 30, 2006)

FrogGeek said:
			
		

> How long did you guys let it play before you finally exited?  I could take it no longer!





TOO LONG!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 30, 2006)

I couldn't take over a minute of that !!!!!


----------



## quailchaser (Jun 30, 2006)

The first time I watched it for about a minute. Then stupid me had to play it again for a full five minutes. I sure got reeled in on this one. Can't get the song out of my head.


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 30, 2006)

Robk said:
			
		

> now that will make you want to put a bullet in your ear....



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 1, 2006)

Robk said:
			
		

> now that will make you want to put a bullet in your ear....


That link must be Jim's way of trying to weed out some of us.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 1, 2006)

It may seem annoying at first but the grand finale is well worth the wait!    

 Thanks Jim!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 1, 2006)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> It may seem annoying at first but the grand finale is well worth the wait!
> 
> Thanks Jim!



No problem Bull, some folks just dont have the patience required


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jul 1, 2006)

JT,

You just ain't right!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 7, 2006)

badger.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright, why was this brought up again. My shrink was finally able to get that song out of my head. It looks like I will have to go back for a few more sessions.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 7, 2006)

quailchaser said:
			
		

> Alright, why was this brought up again. My shrink was finally able to get that song out of my head. It looks like I will have to go back for a few more sessions.



Nothing like a dose of badger to bring ya back to reality.


----------



## quailchaser (Aug 7, 2006)

Not that I am against Badgers. Check out my shirt.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 7, 2006)

Ole QC is a bit more into that most


----------



## Killdee (Aug 7, 2006)

That would have been funny around 1969.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Ole QC is a bit more into that most


I'll say!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 7, 2006)

Did ya see this one?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=71208&highlight=banana+phone


----------



## dutchman (Sep 23, 2006)

DSGB said:


> Did ya see this one?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=71208&highlight=banana+phone



No I didn't. Thanks for bringing that one up.


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 23, 2006)

Is this considered torture per the Geneva Convention?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 15, 2006)

One of Jimbo, Jimmy Boy, The Jimster's finest efforts on here...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 15, 2006)

It was So good the first time...I had to watch it twice...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 15, 2006)

SNAKKKKKKKEEEEE


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 15, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> SNAKKKKKKKEEEEE



SNAAAAKE A SNAAAAAKE EWWWWWWW A SNAAAAAAAAAAKE

sent that to a buddy of mine at opteum financial and he said his assitant watched it four 4 minutes before she asked when the end was


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 25, 2007)

Arn't badgers pretty irritable critters?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 25, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> Arn't badgers pretty irritable critters?



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 29, 2007)

The ending is really good!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 29, 2007)

dutchman said:


> The ending is really good!



comes at different times though. gotta watch all the way through


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 21, 2007)

It's about that time again.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 21, 2007)

243Savage said:


> It's about that time again.



I saved this to my IPod...great for friday evening commute home...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 21, 2007)

A true classic...


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 21, 2007)

I love cartoons


----------



## DSGB (Aug 21, 2007)

One of my favorite posts........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2007)

ahhh maybe the best of the best


----------



## razorsedge (Oct 9, 2007)

better one and the original llama song The Llama Song!<br><embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=3398099&v=2&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed><br>Add to My Profile | More Videos


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> ahhh maybe the best of the best



No doubt!


----------



## bull0ne (Oct 9, 2007)

The ending makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2007)

bull0ne said:


> The ending makes it all worthwhile!



Without question!


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Oct 9, 2007)

got to be the best ending i have ever seen.It took a long while to get there.Theres 11 spots on the mushroom.Snake,12 badgers,mushroom,12badgers,mushroom,11 badgers ,mushroom,11 badgers ,mushroom,11 badgers.got to be patient with this one.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 18, 2007)

youdontknowdoya said:


> got to be the best ending i have ever seen.It took a long while to get there.Theres 11 spots on the mushroom.Snake,12 badgers,mushroom,12badgers,mushroom,11 badgers ,mushroom,11 badgers ,mushroom,11 badgers.got to be patient with this one.




Right you are!


----------



## BKA (Dec 18, 2007)

i feel violated


----------



## BKA (Dec 18, 2007)

It will never end


----------



## BKA (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm an idiot


----------



## lonesome dove (Dec 18, 2007)

after 10 beers this is great!!!!!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 18, 2007)

Mushrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 18, 2007)

BKA said:


> I'm an idiot



Don't be too hard on yourself, Hank.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 18, 2007)

17 minutes........................I think I had a seizure......


----------



## gpigate (Dec 18, 2007)

aight you numskulls.... i told my wife she had to watch this so I sat her down and said it IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! but you have to watch the ending.... 

keep in mind I hadn't watched it for more than 30 seconds myself but I wanted to know what the end was like if there was one

well she came downstairs 45 mins later TICKED OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  why didnt someone warn me not to pull the "hear honey you watch this I will be right back" trick

no christmas nookies I mean cookies for me


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 18, 2007)

gotta love the shrooms!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2007)

JT, you bite.  That ain't funny, I don't care who you are! Now I've got to work 12 hours  all night with a dadblame headache.


----------



## leadoff (Dec 18, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> gotta love the shrooms!



PLease keep this thread on topic, please....It's specifically about badgers and badger related banter.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 19, 2007)

how can I get this on my ipod?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 19, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> how can I get this on my ipod?



Shouldn't be too hard.

Man I love badgers!!!


----------



## SBG (Dec 19, 2007)

Threads like this makes me almost wish I still cussed and there wasn't a typing censor.


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 19, 2007)

BKA said:


> It will never end



Gotta have patience...............it's worth the wait! 

Don't forget to email it to all your friends..................they will thank you kindly for sharing.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 19, 2007)

I have tried to watch this several times and have yet seen the ending

Just a song stuck in my head


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 19, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> how can I get this on my ipod?



at the end it gives you an option to download...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 19, 2007)

Spotlite said:


> I have tried to watch this several times and have yet seen the ending
> 
> Just a song stuck in my head



You're too impatient!


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 19, 2007)

Dont watch this while drinking Tequila


----------



## Huntin' Dawg (Dec 20, 2007)

*badgers*

Anyone try showing this to a little one yet?

Just showed it to my 19 month old little boy, merely to see how he'd react, how long it would hold his interest, etc.

Well anyway, he loved it, and sat there watching intently.  

I mean really intently-- kind of like some folks here watched the bikini bowfishing episode of _Gettin' Close_.

About every minute or so, he'd look over his shoulder at me and smile, like we were sharing the greatest cultural work of our time.

Anyway, after 25 minutes of the above , my wife insisted that I turn it off. . . .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 20, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> Man I love badgers!!!



I got it on there!

But I had to delete every other song...


----------



## Jranger (Dec 20, 2007)

What's he saying, magic, magic, magic, majic,...or badger,badger,badger?
Put me in a trance... I awoke with a big pool of drool on my desk and strand connecting my chin to the pool....


----------



## dutchman (Dec 20, 2007)

Huntin' Dawg said:


> Anyone try showing this to a little one yet?
> 
> Just showed it to my 19 month old little boy, merely to see how he'd react, how long it would hold his interest, etc.
> 
> ...



What a spoil sport your wife must be!


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh No.... Not Again!!!


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 19, 2008)

Badgers are good dancers


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 19, 2008)

Jim should provide this link to every newbie who signs up here on Woody's - so they won't feel left out


----------



## JD (Feb 19, 2008)

It's times like this that I am glad I do not have sound on my computer at work.


----------



## earlyrain (Feb 19, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=176731

That one is titled "Thanks to Jim"


----------



## BKA (Apr 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 17, 2008)

I love badgers? I was married to one once.


----------



## JohnK3 (Apr 17, 2008)

Badgers?  We don't need no stinkin' badgers!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> OK...........
> 
> I've been watching for 15 minutes, how long is this?
> 
> I don't think I like you anymore.



Well if you had hung in ther another minute you would have seen it.


----------



## long beards (Apr 17, 2008)

cant belive yall brought it back


----------



## dutchman (Apr 17, 2008)

Got to "endeavor to persevere" to see the great ending!


----------



## MoeBirds (Apr 17, 2008)

BKA said:


> bump




You dang Texan, how bout a "bump" upside yer head!!!!




We dont need no stinkin badgers..or pics of stinkin feet either (both compliments of JT)!!!



JK


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 17, 2008)

Where do ya thinks I got the idea for stuffed MUSHRooooOOOOMMMS at the 3/1 feast??


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 4, 2008)

TTT for StriperAddict.  He was looking at this thread and having all the fun to himself.  


I think he must be suscribed to it.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2008)

243Savage said:


> TTT for StriperAddict.  He was looking at this thread and having all the fun to himself.
> 
> 
> I think he must be suscribed to it.



Just for bringing this back up!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 4, 2008)

243Savage said:


> TTT for StriperAddict. He was looking at this thread and having all the fun to himself.
> 
> 
> I think he must be suscribed to it.


 
You're right! 

Some of the old posts were giving me...






ideas


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 4, 2008)

243Savage said:


> TTT for StriperAddict. He was looking at this thread and having all the fun to himself.
> 
> 
> I think he must be suscribed to it.


 



If you leave the badgres on your pc at work, it drives everyone around you crazy  




That, and I'm trying to create a moving badger avatar


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 4, 2008)

Aw...........why not?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 4, 2008)

bull0ne said:


> Aw...........why not?


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 4, 2008)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2008)

45 seconds was all i could take.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 4, 2008)

what in the world I watched it for about 2 minutes and couldnt stand it any more.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 5, 2008)

yall gotta watch to the end


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> yall gotta watch to the end


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> yall gotta watch to the end



I know the kids love it. 

I think they'd watch it for hours if it lasted that long


----------



## BKA (Jul 5, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> yall gotta watch to the end



The ending is great.....


----------



## long beards (Jul 5, 2008)

wow that was worth the wait


----------



## Brine (Jul 5, 2008)

FYI....You can fast-forward to the ending by double-clicking on the snake's eye.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 5, 2008)

Great thread!  Unbelievable!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Badgers, snakes, mushrooms, the meaning of life revealed! i understand everything now! It's so clear! why couldn't I see it before. I must send them all my money to save me a spot on the spaceship! UNLESS, the snake is evil or the closeup of the Mushroom has a double meaning? Wife is looking at me funny now. Maybe this isn't the answer i'm looking for....Must......resist ..... urge.... to....join....badger.....cult......


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 7, 2008)

Y'all are slackin.  This almost worked it's way back to page 2.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 7, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Y'all are slackin.  This almost worked it's way back to page 2.



Ain't you got a buffalo trying to break out or something.


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 7, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't you got a buffalo trying to break out or something.



Break out of what?  It ain't like I have them all corraled in the back yard.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 7, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Break out of what?  It ain't like I have them all corraled in the back yard.



Well go build a pen for them or something.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Man, that's 35 minutes I'll never get back.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2008)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Man, that's 35 minutes I'll never get back.



Shoulda waited them out. It's really great at the end. But 35 minutes is a bit extreme. Maybe your computer was having a hiccup?

If it takes that long, re-boot and try it again. That'll fix it, I'm certain.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this one back....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2008)

Snake!


----------



## BB GUN HUNTER (Aug 1, 2008)

bagerbager bagerbagerbagerbagerbagerbagerbagerbagerbagerbager


----------



## BB GUN HUNTER (Aug 1, 2008)

will it ever end


----------



## GAX (Aug 1, 2008)

Brine said:


> FYI....You can fast-forward to the ending by double-clicking on the snake's eye.



You can also FF by clicking on the 2nd Badger from the left on the back row. Gotta be quick though.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 1, 2008)

BADGERS! 



























Raving Badgers!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eLU15S6ile0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eLU15S6ile0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Wannabe Badgers
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JF6Xm0kYDh8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JF6Xm0kYDh8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

The world wide Badger movement
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JF6Xm0kYDh8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JF6Xm0kYDh8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Lego Badger
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/chGttGWnb_U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/chGttGWnb_U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2008)

mushroom...


----------



## xpertgreg (Aug 2, 2008)

can somebody just make this a sticky and get it over with?!?!?!


gw


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## larpyn (Aug 2, 2008)

i'm pretty sure the number of spots on the mushroom changes each time it is shown


----------



## dutchman (Aug 4, 2008)

xpertgreg said:


> can somebody just make this a sticky and get it over with?!?!?!
> 
> 
> gw



That would ruin all the fun.

It's very fulfilling to introduce new folks to this thread every now and then without gumming up the top of the page with another sticky.


----------



## Hunter922 (Aug 4, 2008)

Jranger said:


> What's he saying, magic, magic, magic, majic,...or badger,badger,badger?
> Put me in a trance... I awoke with a big pool of drool on my desk and strand connecting my chin to the pool....



 My wife and I are crying....JT you should be shot!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2008)

bagerbagerbagerbagerbagerbagerbager bagerbagerbagerbager


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 5, 2008)

im going bager hunting


----------



## dutchman (Aug 6, 2008)

What a great little tune...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 6, 2008)

dutchman said:


> What a great little tune...



aint you supposed to be at work?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 6, 2008)

Ive watched it for a total of 40 hours all together, does it ever end.


----------



## GAX (Aug 6, 2008)

Whoever thought this up, must have been on the psilocybin, and the ones that keep watching it too.
But there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ringgold (Aug 6, 2008)

I like it.  It's got a good beat and you can dance to it.


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

Been more than two months.  Y'all forget about this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Been more than two months.  Y'all forget about this?



BAD, BAD 243SAVAGE!!!
In the name of all that's holy, would a moderator kindly send the Badger thread to oblivion?


----------



## DeltaHalo (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh no!! Not Again.
I had just finally got that outta my head.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 15, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Been more than two months. Y'all forget about this?


 


I had just gotten this outta my cranium and ya go and put it back.  Like Baboo said to Jerry Seinfeld, "You're a very bad man!"


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 15, 2008)

Mushrooms!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Oct 16, 2008)

We don't need no stinking badgers!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey SOS, 

pick up the speed a little bit...

you don't want the song to drag  !!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2008)

Where's JT? He likes this thread.


----------



## larpyn (Nov 6, 2008)

TTT for the new members. 

wow, what an ending


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry but I didn't fall for it this time!
Great thread!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 6, 2008)

Snake!


----------



## Swede (Nov 6, 2008)

Idiots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BKA (Nov 6, 2008)

Beenthere&donethat said:


> Sorry but I didn't fall for it this time!
> Great thread!!!!



You're lucky.......


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 6, 2008)

*I needed a badger fix*

The jingle improves my mood after Tuesday.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 6, 2008)

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 6, 2008)

merc123 said:


> Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage


 
It seems every time this thread gets bumped, the server over at that site goes crazy.


Must be that incredible ending.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Nov 7, 2008)

Seriously, will this thread ever die??


----------



## firstwatch (Nov 7, 2008)

we Todd it


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 7, 2008)

And so now because of this garbage............. I am late getting my kids to the doctor.


----------



## BKA (Nov 7, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> And so now because of this garbage............. I am late getting my kids to the doctor.



You're a bad mom........


----------



## gatorbob (Nov 7, 2008)

*badgers*

Jim, you are an evil and sadistic man


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 7, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> And so now because of this garbage............. I am late getting my kids to the doctor.


When they are misbehavin', have them sit down and watch it! 

Keeps'em occupied for hours!


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 7, 2008)

What does the mushroom have anything to do with?


----------



## tuffdawg (Nov 8, 2008)

Well thats just freagin great Jim. I have since allowed my two year old to encounter said song............. 17 minutes it kept him occupied. AFter that, he is running around, doing the badger dance........ and going snnnnnnaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkeeeeeeee oohhhhhhhhhh snnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................... Yeah Jim. Thanks again.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Dec 14, 2008)

thought this could use a reprisal


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2008)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> thought this could use a reprisal



you were mistaken.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 4, 2009)

tuffdawg said:


> Well thats just freagin great Jim. I have since allowed my two year old to encounter said song............. 17 minutes it kept him occupied. AFter that, he is running around, doing the badger dance........ and going snnnnnnaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkeeeeeeee oohhhhhhhhhh snnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................... Yeah Jim. Thanks again.



Another badger fan! Great!!! Has he seen the ending?


----------



## downsouth204 (Jan 23, 2009)

Kind of like a Badger lobotomy!


----------



## leadoff (Feb 2, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## GAX (Feb 2, 2009)

oh lawwwd.....


----------



## DDD (Feb 9, 2009)

So I was headed to work this morning and all I could think about was this...



http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


----------



## DDD (Feb 13, 2009)

It's Friday... this one needs to go around again...

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


SNAKE!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2009)

Mushroom!
Mushroom!


----------



## willyb (Feb 18, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Mushroom!
> Mushroom!



Somebodys going to get yelled at.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 18, 2009)

willyb said:


> Somebodys going to get yelled at.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bad Turtlebug!!!!
In the name of all that's holy! Will some kind Mod please delete this "brain worm" song? Once it's in your head it takes days to get it out!


----------



## dutchman (May 5, 2009)

Snake!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (May 5, 2009)

I was trying to search for this the other day when the search function wasnt working, thought it needed to be btt


----------



## OutFishHim (May 5, 2009)




----------



## DDD (May 5, 2009)

I love badgers!

TTT!!!


----------



## Otis (May 5, 2009)

Hampster Dance anyone???


----------



## Otis (May 6, 2009)

No one likes hamsters?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2009)

Otis said:


> No one likes hamsters?



Not for the same reason you do.


----------



## Otis (May 6, 2009)

they are the cutest thing you will ever pet


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2009)

Badgers are da bomb!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Badgers are da bomb!



you oughta be shot!!!!
Maybe with one of Ruttnbucks pretty baby blue fletched, off center noc arrows.

badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, mushroom, mushroom,......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 10, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> you oughta be shot!!!!
> Maybe with one of Ruttnbucks pretty baby blue fletched, off center noc arrows.
> 
> badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, mushroom, mushroom,......


................................


----------



## tbrown913 (Jul 10, 2009)

hey jim,  you will like this one too!!

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama


----------



## tbrown913 (Jul 10, 2009)

then search for obamallama if you want.  there is some choice words in the comments section on youtube, so im not going to post a link.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 10, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> you oughta be shot!!!!
> Maybe with one of Ruttnbucks pretty baby blue fletched, off center noc arrows.
> 
> badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,badger, badger, badger, badger, badger,badger, badger, badger, badger, badger, mushroom, mushroom,......



You just can't keep yourself from opening this thread, huh, Robert?


----------



## tbrown913 (Jul 10, 2009)

this thread has been around for four years???!!!!  jesus!!!  how has this been allowed?


----------



## leadoff (Jul 10, 2009)

tbrown913 said:


> this thread has been around for four years???!!!!  jesus!!!  how has this been allowed?



This thread has stuck around because of the amazing message at the end of the badger song.  It's inspiring yet humorous all rolled into one.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 10, 2009)

leadoff said:


> This thread has stuck around because of the amazing message at the end of the badger song.  It's inspiring yet humorous all rolled into one.



That message at the end changed my whole life, its worth the wait.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 10, 2009)

tbrown913 said:


> this thread has been around for four years???!!!!  jesus!!!  how has this been allowed?



No expiration on badgers and... Snakes....


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2009)

badgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadger


i know what im going to be singing for the next....ever.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 10, 2009)

Note to self:

Self,

Never ever ever ever click on a link of a thread this old without reading a few posts first!

Signed,
Self

I just wasted 8 minutes of my life before I read below the first post. I think I need a Zoloft prescription or something now...Feeling a little nervous and annoyed.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 10, 2009)

modern_yeoman said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Self,
> 
> ...




8 minutes and you didnt finish?  you were so close!`


----------



## leadoff (Jul 10, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> 8 minutes and you didnt finish?  you were so close!`



Or open the link with Firefox...seems to take a little longer with other programs from my experience. 

Here's a link to download Firefox.....
www.firefox.com


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I know what song is going to be stuck in my head for this weekend.


----------



## sman (Jul 11, 2009)

It was about time for this thing to come back to the top.  I really missed it.  The ending was wonderful....kind of like a kid waiting for Christmas to come...then when it gets there it is even better than you dreamed.  Thanks Jim for adding this little slice of heaven to my life.


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2009)

bump

the ending is so great, i don't want anyone to miss it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 12, 2009)

slip said:


> bump
> 
> the ending is so great, i don't want anyone to miss it.



I hate you.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 12, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate you.......


Slip does like to


----------



## slip (Jul 12, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Slip does like to



i do no such thing!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 13, 2009)

sman said:


> It was about time for this thing to come back to the top.  I really missed it.  The ending was wonderful....kind of like a kid waiting for Christmas to come...then when it gets there it is even better than you dreamed.  Thanks Jim for adding this little slice of heaven to my life.




glad I could help brother


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2009)

Snake!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 13, 2009)

*yep, the ending is worth waiting for*

Mushroom - mushroom!


----------



## slip (Jul 18, 2009)

*very happy ending.*

badgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadger!

_mushroom mushroom_


----------



## Otis (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## 243Savage (Sep 28, 2009)

No one has looked at this in more than a month.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2009)

243Savage said:


> No one has looked at this in more than a month.


With good reason!!


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2009)

almost two months now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 26, 2009)

slip said:


> almost two months now


Slip!!


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 26, 2009)

slip said:


> almost two months now



Thanks Slip.    I've been slackin'.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## OutFishHim (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2009)

243Savage said:


> Thanks Slip.    I've been slackin'.


do dis mean i kin be a mod now?


Turkeypaw said:


>





OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 26, 2009)

badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers,


----------



## slip (Nov 26, 2009)

benji314 said:


> badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers, badgers,



mushroom _mushroooooom_


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep thats gonna be stuck in my head


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2009)

yall dont let this die again, ill be back to bump it up in the morning.




your welcome


----------



## hogtrap44 (Nov 27, 2009)

Kool


----------



## Otis (Nov 27, 2009)

bump for da night crew


----------



## T_Fish (Nov 27, 2009)

Hunting2Eat said:


> bump for da night crew



your to kind


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 27, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> This is great, you will love the ending.
> 
> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
> 
> Jim



the day you posted this musta been a real slow day !!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 27, 2009)

Insanity has been preserved for future generations.





SSSNNAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 27, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With good reason!!



Quit bumping old threads!

Only dawgs are supposed to dig up old bones


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2009)

Hunting2Eat said:


> bump for da night crew



dats da spirt


MUSHROOM _MUSHROOOOOOM_


----------



## turky93 (Nov 27, 2009)

Snakeee it's a snake...ooooo it's a snake......


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2009)

i just now saw this has been around since 05

wow


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 28, 2009)

*bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 28, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------



## bull0ne (Nov 28, 2009)

Great thread! 

It's now a holiday tradition to watch the badger vid and see the ending together as a family.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 6, 2010)

badgerbadgerbadger


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the ending.    


Mushroom Mushroom......


----------



## pbradley (Jan 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I love the ending.
> 
> 
> Mushroom Mushroom......



I made it up to Level 14 yesterday.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I made it up to Level 14 yesterday.



Novice...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> badgerbadgerbadger


If i was a Mod, i'd ban you for that!!! 


turtlebug said:


> I love the ending.
> 
> 
> Mushroom Mushroom......



Don't encourage him!!!! <<< light spanking, of course


----------



## pbradley (Jan 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If i was a Mod, i'd ban you for that!!!
> 
> 
> Don't encourage him!!!! <<< light spanking, of course



Better spank her harder, her nanner's ain't dancin'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Better spank her harder, her nanner's ain't dancin'.



yes they are.


----------



## pbradley (Jan 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yes they are.



Oh, man!  My internet's broke.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 6, 2010)

I luvs me some shrooms!


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so happy to see this one back at the top!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2010)

oh YAY.


----------



## Otis (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 21, 2010)

Just for  Jim<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-SK1-iILlY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-SK1-iILlY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 21, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just for  Jim<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-SK1-iILlY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i-SK1-iILlY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Otis (Jan 21, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just for Jim<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/i-SK1-iILlY&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


 

Will I get bannished if I make a movie called Moderated?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2010)

Otis said:


> Will I get bannished if I make a movie called Moderated?



probably .......


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 21, 2010)

*my fav thread !*

Bumpn this b4 I'm outta here tonite,



talk about an unprovoked drive by...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ever wonder why the peanut butter around the top edge of the jar never gets eaten?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 22, 2010)

The ending is still funny


----------



## Rangerboats (Jan 22, 2010)

How long is it until the ending!! I watched it for at least 5 minutes!!!! I couldn't take it any longer!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Jan 22, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> The ending is still funny



Almost as good as the Rick Astley link...


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you hear the sub lingual message running between the lines. Record it then slow it down and play it backwards.

Very scarry!!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rangerboats said:


> How long is it until the ending!! I watched it for at least 5 minutes!!!! I couldn't take it any longer!!!!



Oh man, you should have hung in there a little longer, it was almost to the end!

Wait, did you say you watched it for 5 minutes? Sorry, I thought you said 5 days.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 27, 2010)

So i was cruising down the road jammin to a little System of a Down and "Bounce" came on and it reminded me of the badgers for some reason. I think they are good for each other!  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lITuHDdhdkw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lITuHDdhdkw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jranger said:


> Almost as good as the Rick Astley link...



That was a classic.  I got some hate mail after that one


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## Otis (Feb 9, 2010)

for da nite cru


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 9, 2010)

yep


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 23, 2010)

Over 10 days w/o badgers is like GA w/o sunshine.

So yall made it to the ending, right  ?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWIOGPygXto&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWIOGPygXto&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Otis (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Money man (Mar 11, 2010)

When they outlaw pitbulls, can they move on badgers next?


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Apr 7, 2010)

Snake!


----------



## Otis (May 17, 2010)

I just love the ending


----------



## Jranger (May 17, 2010)

Otis said:


> I just love the ending



I still can't get over it myself...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

Otis said:


> I just love the ending


The ending kills me every time I watch it!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Money man (May 18, 2010)

*How to lose friends and not influence people.*

I have a couple of friends that won't read my emails anymore because I sent that badger to them and told them to wait for the ending.

I miss them.


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 30, 2010)

I love me some badgers.   Lets see if everyone in my office does, as well!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

o god not this again


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 30, 2010)

The ending is still hilarious.


----------



## arcame (Jun 30, 2010)

sad thing is I actually remember this post.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

arcame said:


> sad thing is I actually remember this post.



yea it was one of the first threads i posted on  wen i joind woodys


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

I listened to it 8 times tonight just to see the ending!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 4, 2010)

*Update*



OH NO!!! It's gone!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

pbradley said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!! It's gone!



THANK GOD


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 4, 2010)

pbradley said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!! It's gone!



Not entirely.  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 4, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


 


Jeff C. said:


>



oh shuddup....... and  for you too!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




NOOOOOO


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 4, 2010)

Somebody please kill this thread! I can't stand another day of this song stuck in my head!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe in addition to the 1,000 post limit we ought to consider a statute of limitations on threads!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 4, 2010)

Curse you Jim Thompson!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 4, 2010)

kill the badgers


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2010)

pbradley said:


> *Update*
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!! It's gone!


So it is!!



243Savage said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QG5AwGitZbs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 5, 2010)

Just when I think it's gone,

they bring it back


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 2, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Just when I think it's gone,
> 
> they bring it back


 

It's that time again 


I'm gonna make some of my infamous Stuffed Crabmeat MUSHROOMS this weekend


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 2, 2010)

MUST KILL BADGERS


----------



## pbradley (Sep 2, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> It's that time again
> 
> 
> I'm gonna make some of my infamous Stuffed Crabmeat MUSHROOMS this weekend




http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=565628


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks folks, nothing like a fine evening getting to the bottom of the badger video


----------



## swamp wise (Sep 2, 2010)

Ive been watching the badgers for over a year.  I just know theres a endings somewhere  lol


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> thanks folks, nothing like a fine evening getting to the bottom of the badger video



You know, I've watched the video and I've read the thread and I just have one question.

Do the Badgers love you back?


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't believe I didn't get to see this before .... that is the best ending .... totally unexpected and surprised me ... thanks Jim!


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 2, 2010)

.....didn't like the ending.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 3, 2010)

This is what happens when you don't get to the ending...






Seth carter said:


> MUST KILL BADGERS


----------



## shea900 (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't like badgers now .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 20, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> Do the Badgers love you back?



I see this never got answered. I had a feeling.

But it's really nothing to be ashamed of, I doubt there is anyone here who hasn't experienced unrequited love before.

I realize it may be difficult to think about right now, after all, Badgers are cute and cuddly and apparently dancing fools, but maybe you should set your sights a little lower. Maybe a nice Wolverine...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 18, 2010)

I poke badgers with a spoon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2010)

cant get the badgers out of my head


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 18, 2010)

That ending never gets old!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 16, 2010)

They updated the ending.  Stay with it, it's well worth it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 8, 2011)

I showed this to my wife a year ago. She just text me while shopping. I hate your badger song it just popped in my head while driving.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 8, 2011)

mattech said:


> I showed this to my wife a year ago. She just text me while shopping. I hate your badger song it just popped in my head while driving.



:


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

Missed it yet?


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Missed it yet?



im coming to your house to hit you


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im coming to your house to hit you



Could you feed the dog, while you wait for me.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 15, 2011)

I still love badgers......


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 15, 2011)

ohhhh the love


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 15, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> ohhhh the love



Was beginning to wonder what happened to you...
You disappeared off my FB page.....
(or you deleted me .......)


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 15, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> Was beginning to wonder what happened to you...
> You disappeared off my FB page.....
> (or you deleted me .......)




danged badgers


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 15, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> I still love badgers......


This has to be one of the most popular dug up from the dead threads of all times!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This has to be one of the most popular dug up from the dead threads of all times!!





Well, look at the idjit that started it . . .


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, look at the idjit that started it . . .



true dat....


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 15, 2011)

Jim Thompson said:


> danged badgers



Ya reckon???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This has to be one of the most popular dug up from the dead threads of all times!!



You can type that again,


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can type that again,



if i ever become a mod im going to delete this thread


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Nothing to do here at work tonight, gonna watch the new ending!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 2, 2011)

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> if i ever become a mod im going to delete this thread



I'll restore it.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 2, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> if i ever become a mod im going to delete this thread










Wait....i'm not done....


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Wait....i'm not done....





ain't none of yall gettin' hired til I do 


Shouldn't you be outside working?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> ain't none of yall gettin' hired til I do
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be outside working?



I'm fixing to go in...er...out as it is 

What did you ever do with those 700 sausage links you bought at sams last thursday?


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 17, 2011)

Been a month or so !


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2012)

deerehauler said:


> Been a month or so !


 been longer'n that now!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> been longer'n that now!



Love the new ending for this year.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Love the new ending for this year.


Wow!! Didn't think they could make the ending any better!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wow!! Didn't think they could make the ending any better!!



It's great!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 11, 2012)

did i ever tell you guys the ending is awsome!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jun 11, 2012)

the legend lives on


----------



## Sargent (Feb 5, 2013)

TTT...

You're welcome.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2013)

OHHHHHH the sweet sweet badgers


----------



## modern_yeoman (Feb 5, 2013)

Can someone send me the ringtone?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 5, 2013)

modern_yeoman said:


> Can someone send me the ringtone?




on the count of three hit record on your cell...

then yell...badger badger badger...SNAKE!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Feb 8, 2013)

This hasn't been deleted yet. Thanks JT.


----------



## sothunfried (Feb 9, 2013)

how long does this thing have to play before it does end or is there a end?


----------



## leadoff (Feb 9, 2013)

sothunfried said:


> how long does this thing have to play before it does end or is there a end?



It seems totally random.  However, I am pretty familiar with the software that was used to create the audio, and it has a built in code embedded within the program that detects the level at which it is being played by the user.  The louder the volume, the quicker the ending is displayed by the program.  Sometimes the developer will also include a timing sensor, and it seems like the ending comes sooner when played late at night or early in the morning with this audio file.

It takes a while to get to the eventual ending, but the louder you play it either real early in the morning or real late at night helps to speed up the process.  The soonest I ever got to the end was around 14 minutes at full volume 10 minutes after midnight.  Good luck!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep got to play it loud and late.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2013)

For some reason this popped in my head


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> For some reason this popped in my head


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Don't make me come down there!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Paymaster (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't make me come down there!


double-dawg-dare............


Paymaster said:


>


No No:notyoutooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



you obviously havent seen the end!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> This is great, you will love the ending.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsandentertainment.com/zfbadger.html
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> you obviously havent seen the end!


No No:


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No:



then what are you waiting on woman????  SNAKEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Keebs (Jul 31, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> then what are you waiting on woman????  SNAKEEEEEEEEE


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> No No:


Good work there Jeff!!.......You need to keep the facepalms to a minimum!!



Jeff C. said:


> Don't make me come down there!


Do you need some backup??



Keebs said:


>


Jeff I think she is sassing you!!...........You have a job to do, and we expect results!!


----------



## shea900 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh my.....


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 1, 2013)

The ending Rocks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good work there Jeff!!.......You need to keep the facepalms to a minimum!!
> 
> Do you need some backup??
> 
> Jeff I think she is sassing you!!...........You have a job to do, and we expect results!!










deerehauler said:


> The ending Rocks


 yeah.......... on & on & on & on & on & on & on.......... repeat........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah.......... on & on & on & on & on & on & on.......... repeat........


----------



## tbrown913 (Aug 2, 2013)

so on a funny note i had a call about a snake in someones yard (im a cop).  I found a rat snake and chased it off and told the old lady it would keep mice out of her house.  I cleared on the radio (badger badger badger badger, stat 3)


----------



## joedublin (Aug 6, 2013)

I play it LOUD just to aggravate my wife .


----------



## K80 (Aug 14, 2015)

Love the ending.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't get it


----------



## K80 (Aug 14, 2015)

Just keep watching, the ending is awesome.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 14, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I don't get it



Everybody loves badgers!


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2015)

Man, that was so worth the wait.


----------

